# Fishing regulation question on BASS opener



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

OK, correct me if I'm mistaken on the opening weekend for Bass lower Pens waters, catch and release ............. (inland waters unless otherwise noted at the lake.... IS........... last Saturday in April????? 

For daily Possession limits, that season begins 3rd Sat in June???? 

Soooooooo.. why are there a ton of bass boats on the water this morning (which is where i would like to be!)


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

If they are targeting out of season fish, they can get in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

scooter65 said:


> Soooooooo.. why are there a ton of bass boats on the water this morning (which is where i would like to be!)


"Bass" boats don't have to be used only for catching bass. Do you want people to just sit home on one of the nicest days of the year?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

too.


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

Scott K said:


> "Bass" boats don't have to be used only for catching bass. Do you want people to just sit home on one of the nicest days of the year?


Well, the 12 different boats I observed were doing an awful lot of casting with spinners and such....... I'm pretty sure they weren't catfishing. The way I understand it, if you are actively fishing in a manner that catches the species which is out of season, then you are as guilty as catching them. Up to the discretion of Ranger. 

Now I'm sure if your jigging a 1/32 ounce jig for crappie and you happen to snag a bass I would think you had an alibi..


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You answered your own question.....

If you feel they were in violation of the law by targeting bass call the RAP line...


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

scooter65 said:


> For daily Possession limits, that season begins *3rd Sat in June*????


That is for LSC.


The Saturday before memorial day is "catch and keep" on lower penninsula inland waters, with exceptions by counties listed in the fishing guide.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

KS up north said:


> That is for LSC.
> 
> 
> The Saturday before memorial day is "catch and keep" on lower penninsula inland waters, with exceptions by counties listed in the fishing guide.
> ...


You's correct.


----------

